# How to build glib last release?



## zoujiaqing (Jan 2, 2018)

build error:

```
glib_probes: failed to link script glib_probes: No probe sites found for declared provider
```

The new version fix so much bugs!


```
Overview of changes in GLib 2.55.0
==================================

* New API:
- g_clear_handle_id, to simplify removing sources from the default mainloop
- g_file_load_bytes, to make it more convenient to load files into GBytes

* Bugs fixed:
330458 Sample code for the GLib Key-value parser
483341 g_error and friends create warnings when not used in MSVC
569375 g[u]intptr undocumented
573251 documentation for g_seekable_truncate() needs some love
629347 Missing annotations in GFile (was: Perf throws an exception in cur...
630983 [PATCH] Type accuracy for result of strlen() in string utilities.
632953 Clarify documentation of GValueTransform.
636210 Document that pre-unmount is not guaranteed and backend-dependant
656502 type information for GSettings::backend missing from .gir
661442 Nautilus crashes when refreshing home folder after modifying ~/.co...
668035 gtester-report broken with python 2.7.2 and glib 2.30.1
670139 gbytes.c:try_steal_and_unref nit
677233 (transfer full) annotation not correct for g_closure_new_simple re...
679347 glocalfile seems to leak 'fstype'
679467 Mention translation in g_warning() documentation
689323 Variable scoping in gunixmounts.c
691436 glib-mkenums output arch dependent
695681 gsettings bash completion put error messages
705331 AM_PATH_GLIB_2_0 macro fails with -Wstrict-prototypes -Werror
706667 Fix permission denied error when installing from an nfs directory
711809 gdbus-proxy: Fix erroneous timeout during following tests
722256 gslist: Simplified node removal and got rid of some code duplication
723655 Socket source is left in the poll after the socket is closed
723743 g_child_watch_add() doesn't check for non-pids
725014 g_settings_schema_source_ref should check for NULL pointer
727346 docs: Escape some backslashes for markdown
730296 gsignal: Fix a potential NULL pointer dereference
731625 Improve test for darwin printf format-strings
731705 gio/tests/desktop-app-info assumes /bin/true
737278 Clarify relationship of g_application_quit() to hold count
738176 Skip GSpawnChildSetupFunc closures in introspection
740223 source_object for GAsyncResult should be nullable
740791 gio: cannot specify the source when joining a multicast group (IGM...
740826 glib doesn't know fuse filesystems
742548 configure.ac: stay out of autoconf's namespace
742997 Don't skip invalid enum values in schemas
745723 -Wunused-but-set-variable work-around no longer sufficient
749371 Use a GHashTable as a set when possible
751738 Unused-variable warnings in glib/tests/autoptr.c
752239 Missing dependency for python files in build file
752240 Add DTLS support to GIO
753459 GDateTime: Add conversion functions from/to ISO 8601 strings
753521 g_subprocess_launcher_set_environ misses argument annotations
754026 gfileutils: add some sanity checks
756009 'const gchar* const *' gets incorrectly defaulted to utf8
756103 Skip g_base64_decode_step() in introspection
756128 Fix up annotations in gconvert
756430 g_rw_lock_reader_lock() can return without locking, or error
756470 Fix up annotations in gdataset.c
756588 Fix up annotations on data/qdata API of GObject
760022 Memory leak in gvariant-parser.c
760109 [PATCH] Invalid GDate can't be g_boxed_copy()'d
760716 Fix documentation regarding <glib/gprintf.h>
765063 Update annotations for gio
765552 Please set serial in .m4 files to prevent autoreconf failure on up...
767215 GCC version number is interpreted as start of a list in docs for g...
767239 Tautological comparisons in convert tests
769674 some GIO tests' arbitrary timeouts are too short
769846 gmessages: Add timestamp to g_log_writer_format_fields()
770459 Tutorial article is slightly wrong
773355 Incorrect documentation about stopping a signal emission from a hook
774083 spelling mistakes in glib: charater
776562 Add Intel C Compiler support for G_GNUC_BEGIN/END_IGNORE_DEPRECATI...
777308 GModule win32: disable error dialog popup
777310 gio/gasynchelper.c: fix cast from pointer to smaller int type on w...
777956 gmessages: Update advice for G_LOG_DOMAIN
779182 xdg-open fails with gio open for some uris
779501 Type of GIConv given wrongly on web
780202 introspection: Don't expose GValueArray.free
780296 xdg-open/gnome-open doesn't work if service isn't started
781598 gstdio.h should #include what it needs to work
781867 various gvfsd-* wants to look in /boot/efi, causes unnecessary/ina...
783210 build: Switch to sassc for generating style
783270 Improve Visual Studio support for Meson builds
783825 Suggest that asynchronous operations should invoke the callback in...
786737 No g_variant_get() example for dicts
786785 Commit #fe2a9887a8 breaks gdbus-codegen, cannot find its module so...
787271 Make GListModel usable from G-I bindings
787485 g_tls_backend_supports_dtls () returns true when the backend doesn't
787551 Factor out some duplicated code in GParamSpec validation
787581 tests: Add tests for g_slist_copy() and g_slist_copy_deep()
787671 meson: Fix permissions of installed scripts
787731 g_file_query_filesystem_info() wrongly reports "filesystem::readon...
788138 glib-compile-resources: Fix leak of a GHashTable
788180 G_FILE_ATTRIBUTE_ID_FILE is useless on W32
788270 gmodule - failed to load symbol on Android 64bit
788368 Race condition in GDbusObjectManagerClient
788384 gtypes: Fix signedness of __builtin_bswap() usage
788385 gtestutils: Explicitly cast args to g_assertion_message_cmpnum()
788401 PATCH: MacOS build cannot detect content type from content - xdgmi...
788467 Fatal errors and warnings should be reported as TAP
788488 GFile-based API for g_build_filename()
788489 gmain: add g_clear_source API
788561 Document how to integrate GTest into your project
788594 gdbus-tool doesn’t handle non-message-bus connections correctly
788705 Allow building GLib on older Linux platforms
788766 fixed a doc-typo in socket_get_remote_address
788772 meson installs gdb scripts incorrectly
788863 Add more filename type annotations for strings which can contain f...
788880 gunixmounts: Update list of virtual file systems to ignore
788927 Expose better API for detecting ‘system’ mounts
788936 Show mime type icons on OS X
788948 Document Autotools best practices for genmarshal/mkenums
788975 Meson + Visual Studio: Can't find zlib.h with subprojects/zlib
788978 Document XML has a syntax error
788989 Use subdir-objects with Autotools
788990 Include licensing information in output from glib-mkenums, glib-ge...
789087 gint and guint misrepresented as functions
789170 GFormatSizeFlags should have a value for bits
789245 g_settings_bind() not conforming to lifecycle specification
789444 Fix handling of length in g_utf8_make_valid
789637 glib-mkenums: Fails when --ouput file does not exist
789681 meson: Libmount support not built
789723 [PATCH] gdbus-codegen: Call abspath() earlier
789755 g_get_host_name: ensure return value is always UTF8 encoded
789820 GPollFileMonitor is not cleaning up correctly
790015 docs: Various linking and syntax fixes
790030 GResource/GVariant fails to load from non-pointer aligned memory
790093 gio-tool: fix inverted logic in monitor tool
790126 gengiotypefuncs.py is missing from tarballs
790147 build: Drop data-to-c.pl in favour of data-to-c.py
790157 gmessages: Give examples of G_DEBUG with gdb in the documentation
790272 file: add g_file_load_bytes()
790275 avoid temporary string allocations in g_resources_enumerate_children
790310 speedup path canonicalization in GResourceFile[/u]
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 3, 2018)

There are a couple of thousand other ports depending on it. So updating it is not as simple as it sounds. And judging by the previously failed attempt to update it to 2.52 I'm sure they're going to wait until _everything_ is able to cope with an updated version.

https://docs.freebsd.org/cgi/getmsg...e/2017/svn-ports-head/20170409.svn-ports-head


----------

